# Peter "Kid Chocolate" Quillin Vows to be Two Time Champion



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

For unbeaten middleweight Peter Quillin, Saturday's title shot offers him a rare second chance at the same world title he voluntarily vacated in 2014.
Lee-Quillin

Where: Barclays Center, Brooklyn, N.Y.
When: April 11, 8:30 p.m. ET
TV: NBC

Quillin (31-0, 22 KOs), nicknamed "Kid Chocolate," will face titlist Andy Lee (34-2, 24 KOs) in the co-main event of a "Premier Boxing Champions" card at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York (NBC, 8:30 p.m. ET). A 143-pound catchweight bout between junior welterweight titlists Danny Garcia and Lamont Peterson will serve as the main event.

Having been out of the ring for nearly one full year, Quillin is excited to put the past behind him after enduring plenty of criticism along the way. He made a recent appearance on ESPN.com's "Making The Rounds" to preview his showdown with Lee:

*From a career standpoint, why is this fight so important to you?*
This is actually giving me the ability to be a two-time champion. I vacated the belts and took a lot of criticism for turning down an opponent in Matt Korobov, who is a good fighter. But now I even have the better fighter out of the pair, and it's good for the storyline to give up my belt and then get to fight for that belt the second time after vacating it. It's a blessing to be able to do.

*Our CompuBox numbers tell us that over the past three fights, Lee has landed 41 percent of his power punches, while you have connected on a whopping 52 percent. Does that tell us we can expect plenty of action?*
Yes, you can expect plenty of action on April 11, only because the chemistry of two great fighters coming together and colliding to make a good show for the fans. I know Andy Lee is very, very determined to keep that belt, and me, being a challenger, once again I've been in this place once before. To become a two-time champion, I'm going to have to go out there and fight with everything.

*You mentioned the great deal of criticism you endured for voluntarily dropping the title. But what is something the public did not know about that situation that would have changed their opinion?*
That my uncle was diagnosed with cancer, and since me vacating the belt, my uncle has passed away now. A lot of people didn't know I was struggling with a family member having cancer and then, on top of that, a new baby. It's like you get love and you lost love. I was dealing with some types of family issues, and I was very fortunate I was able to make a decision when it came to my family and put them first before I put boxing.

*This will be your first fight in almost one full year. In what ways did you benefit from the time away?*
I just let myself know I could be a better man in every situation. Now I pull motivation out of the two things that happened in my life -- losing my uncle and having a son. So now I'm able to fight even harder than I have ever fought because usually, before having a kid, I was always fighting for myself. But now I've learned from having my own son that there's part of me that I'm able to fight even harder for something else other than myself.

*Headlining Saturday's card will be Danny Garcia, who refers to himself on social media as the #SwagChamp. But we've seen you through the years decked out in some incredible threads. Any chance you plan on challenging Garcia for that swag title?*
Well, I can say I'm definitely just going to be a grown-up version of what you have seen before. Having a kid, man, I think I can pass on the swag onto my son and he's able to put on all of the latest threads. I just want to be looked at as a father and the businessman that I'm going to conduct myself as moving forward.

*Tell us how April 11 plays out?*
Me and Andy Lee will get in there, look at each other and give each other some respect. Then, I'm going to lose the respect and make him fight harder, and we will make an entertaining fight for the fans. This is the type of fight that fans need to tune in [to] because you have a guy who has two losses on his career, but I actually think those two losses have made him a better fighter today. I have to go in there and challenge for the belt for the second time. I know what I did the first time around, and hopefully we can do the same thing. We are going into this fight putting everything on the line and hopefully coming out a two-time champion of the world.

Peter Quillin TKO5

Grand Rapids Stand Up!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

He's a disgrace to the middleweight division. If he wins, it'll just be a repeat of the same old crap with Quillin. We'll never see him in unification or significant bout.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> He's a disgrace to the middleweight division. If he wins, it'll just be a repeat of the same old crap with Quillin. We'll never see him in unification or significant bout.


Shame you feel that way, considering this will be the 2nd Irish man who Quillin turns Japanese


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> He's a disgrace to the middleweight division. If he wins, it'll just be a repeat of the same old crap with Quillin. We'll never see him in unification or significant bout.


Indeed. Not with uncle Al pulling the strings.

How great will it be if Lee takes him out? (A real possibility, IMO.)

I wonder what Quillin is getting paid for this fight, and if it compares to what he was offered for Korobov?

Does anyone know?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shame you feel that way, considering this will be the 2nd Irish man who Quillin turns Japanese


McEwan is Scottish you dope and Andy Lee chinned McEwan before Quillin did:lol:

Ive got Quilling winning, I just hope to god he doesn't.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

War Lee!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> War Lee!


One thing you can be sure of, if Lee wins he will not run from GGG:yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Indeed. Not with uncle Al pulling the strings.
> 
> How great will it be if Lee takes him out? (A real possibility, IMO.)
> 
> ...


You're hatred of the God Haymon is misplaced. If his fighters were receiving ill treatment why do they follow him around like he was the Lord our God?

Quillin is fighting on free TV. Probably going to get a huge KO as well. Quillin is well compensated for his talents I assure you.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Michael said:


> One thing you can be sure of, if Lee wins he will not run from GGG:yep


One of the biggest reasons I want to see Lee win.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> McEwan is Scottish you dope and Andy Lee chinned McEwan before Quillin did:lol:
> 
> Ive got Quilling winning, I just hope to god he doesn't.


Andy Lee was getting beat up by McEwan before he landed one of his lucky punches. That wont happen against Kid Chocolate. He'll be face first on the canvas long before he has the opportunity.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> One thing you can be sure of, if Lee wins he will not run from GGG:yep


Would certainly match Golovkins penchant for fighting C level British islanders.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Would certainly match Golovkins penchant for fighting C level British islanders.


What about Quillins penchant for fighting the mighty Konecny, Guerrero and Rosado? Or will he give up his belt once a sem-decent opponent comes on the radar again?

Quillin's team wanted none of Korobov and Lee took the Russian out. I think Lee will lose, but he's a guy who carries the belt far better than Quillin.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> What about Quillins penchant for fighting the mighty Konecny, Guerrero and Rosado?


Every bit as good as Golovkins woeful stable of opponents, yet Quillin doesnt claim to be the best fighter from 154-168.

If Golovkin was fighting Lee you'd be all over his cock same way you undoubtedly were when he fought a shot faded Martinez leftovers in Macklin and Murray.



> Quillin's team wanted none of Korobov and Lee took the Russian out. I think Lee will lose, but he's a guy who carries the belt far better than Quillin.


If you had bothered to read the article you'd realize that Quillin was taking care of his uncle with Cancer. However, given that Korobov managed to get himself KO'd by such a limited fighter in Lee he wasnt that good.

Quillin will show you how you take care of a fighter of Lee's caliber properly.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Hope Lee ko's him..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You're hatred of the God Haymon is misplaced. If his fighters were receiving ill treatment why do they follow him around like he was the Lord our God? .


Because they're stupid and he's a crafty old conman with a highly paid team of lawyers. 
Same as it ever was. 
Many fighters used to praise Don King back in the day, too. Wanna' explain that one? (See above.)



MichiganWarrior said:


> *Quillin is well compensated for his talents I assure yo*u.


You assure me?

So you can quote the figure? Please do. Otherwise, stop defending Haymon.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Because they're stupid and he's a crafty old conman with a highly paid team of lawyers.
> Same as it ever was.
> Many fighters used to praise Don King back in the day, too. Wanna' explain that one? (See above.)


So fighters thank God before Al Haymon because he has a crafty team of lawyers? Andre Berto who was making 6 million fighting Carlos Quintana infront of 200 people and Lil Bow Wow in Miami is bound to Al Haymon because a crafty team of lawyers.

All these fighters are making millions fighting headlining top cards on live television and you believe that Al Haymon is somehow screwing them? Please elaborate. Because Quillin didnt fight Korborov who got knocked the fuck out by Andy Lee?

You offer nothing of substance in your meaningless crusade against God Haymon


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lee gonna knock Quillin out cold if Quillin can't take him out before the 6th.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

I like Andy Lee but his best result in this fight is a draw. Quillin will win a decision and look good doing it in style.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Two time World Champion, get tha fuck outta here. I hope Lee catches Haymon's lap dog with something big, bitch boy Quillen is going to be proclaimed PBC champ regardless.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Two time World Champion, get tha fuck outta here. I hope Lee catches Haymon's lap dog with something big, bitch boy Quillen is going to be proclaimed PBC champ regardless.


Hope all you want joto.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So fighters thank God before Al Haymon because he has a crafty team of lawyers? Andre Berto who was making 6 million fighting Carlos Quintana infront of 200 people and Lil Bow Wow in Miami is bound to Al Haymon because a crafty team of lawyers.
> 
> All these fighters are making millions fighting headlining top cards on live television and you believe that Al Haymon is somehow screwing them? Please elaborate. Because Quillin didnt fight Korborov who got knocked the fuck out by Andy Lee?
> 
> You offer nothing of substance in your meaningless crusade against God Haymon


Perhaps you should sign with him. You're exactly the type he gets over on.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lads if you truly are fans of boxing and you want the middleweight division to get the fights it needs made, then you'll root for Andy Lee, thats all there is to say:deal


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

I just hope the judges is not on Haymon's pockets. Hope lee ktfo quillen early.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

He's a no-time champion.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If Golovkin was black I'd be all over his cock.


Fixed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lee will need three knockdowns & a KO just to get a decision from the judges. - but he just might do it. That boy's on a ROLL.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Cuban glass is getting shattered on saturday.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I hope Lee brutally knocks him out. Quillin was running from Korobov. Now, he's trying to fight for the same belt he dropped after running half scared from the man. :lol:

I hope they enforce Golovkin as the mandatory so Quillin will drop the belt again. :rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, I hope Lee brutally knocks him out. Quillin was running from Korobov. Now, he's trying to fight for the same belt he dropped after running half scared from the man. :lol:
> 
> I hope they enforce Golovkin as the mandatory so Quillin will drop the belt again. :rofl


That would actually be really satisifying if quillin gets KO'd. I think quillin will win though, seems to be more consistent, has a very good offense when he's on point.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Quillin was 1.4 pounds over the limit for the weigh-in, looks like no belt for him


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't see nothing wrong with him calling him self a 2 time champ if he wins bearing in mind The Ultimate Warrior Froch calls himself a champ despite losing every round to the real champ.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Marif said:


> I don't see nothing wrong with him calling him self a 2 time champ if he wins bearing in mind The Ultimate Warrior Froch calls himself a champ despite losing every round to the real champ.


Well, he missed weight. So he wouldn't be a 2 time champ.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

No matter what Quillin does he wont become a two time champion.:rofl


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck off Qullin, just fuck off already!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Missed weight too! FFS... Has Quillin's career been a comedy sketch for MadTV or some shit? Drops the belt even with a career high payday, fights for the same belt, doesn't make weight... atsch


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

They paid step aside money too to get him the fight I believe.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Really hope Lee KHTFO.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Missed weight a second time, non title fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Copy cat nickname, stolen from an ATG, skipped out on a career high payday to avoid a fight, now misses weight.

What a mess.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Quillin atsch


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Should've taken the GGG beatdown.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn i was hoping Michigan would have 5 world champs after Dirrell smashes Degale


Oh well, Quillin TKO5


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol.


Least Lee can still keep his belt.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, this is embarrassing :lol:

Hope Lee sparks Kid Quack'alot out cold.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Damn i was hoping Michigan would have 5 world champs after Dirrell smashes Degale
> 
> Oh well, Quillin TKO5


Think you are overlooking Degale, Dirrell is mentally weak its hard to change that.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

But But But, Quillin trains in Downey Jr's state of the art gym?! :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Has the fight been cancelled due to quillen still overweight..


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

atsch:rofl 

If Quillin gets sparked by Andy Lee that'll just be the perfect conclusion to this whole ludicrous scenario :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillin was on NBC with Sugar Ray Leonard early friday morning, and he already looked like a drained prune....Time for a move up in weight?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I hope Lee fucks him up.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Think you are overlooking Degale, Dirrell is mentally weak its hard to change that.


I think you're forgetting how much blacker than Degale Dirrell is. There's the reason MW's dick-riding him. :deal


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Lee needs to make this fight a slog for quillin now. Dude is struggling at weight. Make him feel the pain.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Quillin looked drained at the weigh-in. I am still picking him to win a decision, but I sure hope Lee knocks his block off.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Think you are overlooking Degale, Dirrell is mentally weak its hard to change that.


Myth made up by the eurofags to justify their dirty fighters

Degales not a unathletc caveman that has to resort to those sort of tactics like Arthur and Froch

This will be a classic slick on slick boxing match of which Dirrell is just the more naturally gifted fighter


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Any of you **** wanna bet against a michigan fighter, 1 month avy bet ?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Any of you **** wanna bet against a michigan fighter, 1 month avy bet ?


Not really, still a close fight and I only place real bets..


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

4/1 Lee for the KO easy money if you ask me !!!!11


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

In before Michigan warrior starts crying like a bitch about Quillin being 'robbed':cry


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> .
> 
> Quillin will show you how you take care of a fighter of Lee's caliber properly.


By knocking him down twice and only managing a draw?? :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

OP is a ***.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL all you Britfags and fucking Mexicans, thought there was gonna be a robbery. Fucking pussies. I'd so love for Quillin to left hook each on you sons of whores.


Anyways, enough with the platitudes


Good decision. Quillin wasnt active enough, clearly regressing as a fighter. Signs of not being in the gym and training responsible. Quillin used to have a hammer jab, that would set up his attack. Now he is just launching rights following by the left uppercut. Give his God like power and natural ability, this surprises fighters in the first few rounds, but any top level pro will adjust. Quillin from 3 years ago KO's Andy Lee in a few rounds. However, rather Quillin get back in the gym, lose the weight and win the title the right way. 



Quillin needs to rededicate himself to the sport. Looked fat around the midsection, timing was awful, I know he had a baby and his uncle had cancer, but if he wants to reestablish himself as champ he needs to get back to pumping the jab and throwing more punches. Allowing a Eurolevel fighter like Andy Lee to make it 5 rounds isnt going to cut it.


Here's to hoping this lights a fire under Quillin, however given what he's been through in his life and where he's made it, he's done Grand Rapids proud.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> OP is a ***.


Lifetime Avatar bet, Dirrell beats Degale. Deal?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy's a 'C' level fighter, yet Quillin goes life and death with him:lol: So glad the belts staying with a fighter who will chase the best opponents.

But honestly Lee is ma boy, but GGG would destroy both him and Quillin,that goes without saying. 

Still what a heart Andy has, to fight back from such a terrible first half takes something only a few fighters possess, unbelievable will and determination. He's a proper fighting Irishman and done us proud tonight!:yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> Andy's a 'C' level fighter, yet Quillin goes life and death with him:lol:
> 
> Honestly Lee is ma boy, but GGG would destroy both him and Quillin. Still what a heart Andy has, to fight back from such a terrible first half takes something only a few fighters possess, unbelievable will and determination.
> 
> Andy's a proper fighting Irishman and done us proud tonight!:yep


Damn, Andy Lee did you proud surviving against an unmotivated fat Quillin throwing 3 punches a round LMAO

Just think, my city has produced more world champions than your entire island.

Andy Lee is tough because he was trained by a Detroiter in Steward, if he was your typical Irishmen he would have surrendered his lucky charms in the 1st round.

Hopefully there is a rematch and Andy Lee can face an in shape Quillin. see how long he lasts.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Damn, Andy Lee did you proud surviving against an unmotivated fat Quillin throwing 3 punches a round LMAO
> 
> Just think, my city has produced more world champions than your entire island.
> 
> *Andy Lee is tough because he was trained by a Detroiter in Steward*, if he was your typical Irishmen he would have surrendered his lucky charms in the 1st round.


No he did us proud by constantly showing the will to come back in a shitload of his fights. Most Irish fighters have plenty of heart and Andy's no different.

And you can't teach toughness you mong, if Andy didn't have the innate will to make it to title level, he would have been ran out of Kronk within a week as you should know.

Boxing is like the 5th or 6th most popular sport over here, with few major professional gyms and we've still produced over 20 titlists. We do well and will continue to well in boxing. Wouldn't be surprised if we have like 4-5 world champions at one time in the next 4-5 years.

You honestly DKSAB, and I am being genuine when I say that btw and you show no willingness to learn.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lifetime Avatar bet, Dirrell beats Degale. Deal?


Just go to bed Princess, you're over emotional and on the defensive after being made to look like a cock for the thousandth time. :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> No he did me proud by constantly showing the will to come back in a shitload of his fights.
> 
> And you can't teach toughness you mong, if Andy didn't have the innate will to make it to title level, he would have been ran out of Kronk within a week as you should know.


You're an idiot. Andy Lee himself said his toughness and ability to come back came from the gym wars he had at Kronk.



> Boxing is like the 5th or 6th most popular sport


Same in Michigan. Just made out of tougher material



> we've still produced over 20 titlists.


Titlests lmao. Im talking James Toney. Tommy Hearns, Floyd Mayweather, Joe Louis? Where are yours?



> We do well and will continue to well in boxing. Wouldn't be surprised if we have like 4-5 world champions at one time in the next 4-5 years.


LMAO. No you wont.

Anyways if there is a rematch, Lee doesnt see the distance. He got lucky tonight. He knows it. You can see it in his interview after the fight, He was plum happy he got the draw.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Just go to bed Princess, you're over emotional and on the defensive after being made to look like a cock for the thousandth time. :rofl


Typical Brit. Thats what I thought. You should have more confidence in your fighters.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Typical Brit. Thats what I thought. You should have more confidence in your fighters.


Yep, I should probably make a thread about how great they are, I wouldn't be exposing myself as looking like a mong at all... Right?


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

no way chocolate will be 2x world champion. he barey won against a B+ fighter.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Damn, Andy Lee did you proud surviving against an unmotivated fat Quillin throwing 3 punches a round LMAO
> 
> Just think, my city has produced more world champions than your entire island.
> 
> ...


And how many of those Michigan titlists are as a result of anything you've ever done? You claiming them as a token of pride in the way you do makes as much sense as me claiming I'm better than you because Europe beat the U.S. at golf. You're a complete fucking moron, and this thread's been about as much of a success for you as the Batman one you had your asshole ripped asunder in.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Quillen is shit. MW is an idiot.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Blah blah blah


You know you bring all this shit upon yourself. If you weren't such an arrogant & purposefully ignorant twat you wouldn't cop nearly as much shit as you do.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

GGG will ktfo chocolate.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wordup said:


> You know you bring all this shit upon yourself. If you weren't such an arrogant & purposefully ignorant twat you wouldn't cop nearly as much shit as you do.


LOL then shut me up then. I wish you Britfags had confidence in your fighters. Anyone of you Eurofags could've taken the bet. Im even offering Dirrell vs Degale. But no, you're pussies. :deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Quillen is shit. MW is an idiot.


You're ugly. The end.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> And how many of those Michigan titlists are as a result of anything you've ever done? You claiming them as a token of pride in the way you do makes as much sense as me claiming I'm better than you because Europe beat the U.S. at golf. You're a complete fucking moron, and this thread's been about as much of a success for you as the Batman one you had your asshole ripped asunder in.


Maybe if you grew up down the street from legends you'd understand. But you're British, so never gonna happen lol


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Maybe if you grew up down the street from legends you'd understand. But you're British, so never gonna happen lol


*yawn*

Project much?


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LOL then shut me up then. I wish you Britfags had confidence in your fighters. Anyone of you Eurofags could've taken the bet. Im even offering Dirrell vs Degale. But no, you're pussies. :deal


Don't need to, you've shut yourself up quite successfully with this thread.

It's rather hilarious watching you switch to the next fighter, once you've made yourself look stupid with talking bollocks about the last one. This thread (started by your idiotic self) is about Peter Quillin, yet it didn't go how you wanted it to so you're talking about Dirrell. Why Start another thread for Dirrell v DeGale, you know, give yourself another chance to look like a fucking idiot.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You're ugly. The end.


Mwahaha, look in the mirror, dickhead.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Mwahaha, look in the mirror, dickhead.


Look in the mirror what. You look like a pee wee hermann. :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Don't need to, you've shut yourself up quite successfully with this thread.


Nope still talking.



> It's rather hilarious watching you switch to the next fighter,


Nope, been following Quillins entire career. From my hometown after all.



> once you've made yourself look stupid


How did I make myself look stupid. I predicted Quillin to finish Lee early which he nearly KO'd him in the 1st round and had him hurt multiple times during the fight. Quillin hasnt been training as you can see with him missing weight and taking care of his uncle with cancer. A motivated trained Quillin does finish this fight

Now whats hilarious is you unathletic nobodies talking about how "quillin is a disgrace" a "coward" and hope he gets knocked out.

Yet Quillin who has accomplished far more in his life than any of you losers goes on live tv and puts on a good show and because he is such an exciting yet flawed fighter will be on live tv again.

Thats why I talk shit. I just cant stand ugly people like you, felix, michael and keiran talking shit about people who actually accomplish things. 


> This thread (started by your idiotic self) is about Peter Quillin, yet it didn't go how you wanted it to so you're talking about Dirrell. Why Start another thread for Dirrell v DeGale, you know, give yourself another chance to look like a fucking idiot.


If you believe im a fucking idiot for picking Dirrell in the Degale fight, then take the ban bet then pussy. :hey


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Look in the mirror what. You look like a pee wee hermann. :rofl


:lol: The irony of having my looks insulted by somebody that resembles an albino Fred Durst beaten senseless by an ugly stick.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah blat blat woo


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope still talking.


Indeed, the emptiest vessels makes the most noise.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope, been following Quillins entire career. From my hometown after all.


So you're saying you haven't immediately switched to talking about Dirrell after Quillin didn't do what you said he would? :huh



MichiganWarrior said:


> How did I make myself look stupid. I predicted Quillin to finish Lee early which he nearly KO'd him in the 1st round and had him hurt multiple times during the fight. Quillin hasnt been training as you can see with him missing weight and taking care of his uncle with cancer. A motivated trained Quillin does finish this fight


You made and continue to make yourself look stupid with the constant and mindless trashing of everyone who isn't an African American fighter



MichiganWarrior said:


> Now whats hilarious is you unathletic nobodies talking about how "quillin is a disgrace" a "coward" and hope he gets knocked out.


What's even more hilarious is you bragging about your deadlift PB, which was obviously pulled out of your arse because your PB would've been an American record. The same as your 100 metre sprint PB, which would've qualified you for the 2012 Olympic men's semi final.
Also where have I said anything negative about Quillin?



MichiganWarrior said:


> Yet Quillin who has accomplished far more in his life than any of you losers goes on live tv and puts on a good show and because he is such an exciting yet flawed fighter will be on live tv again.


Same goes for all those Euro-level fighters who you continue to trash ad-nauseium.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats why I talk shit. I just cant stand ugly people like you, felix, michael and keiran talking shit about people who actually accomplish things.


I'm ugly, I'm pretty sure, just like you I've never posted my pic on here for you to judge.

Again, you've never slagged off European fighters such as Carl Froch then?



MichiganWarrior said:


> If you believe im a fucking idiot for picking Dirrell in the Degale fight, then take the ban bet then pussy. :hey


I believe you are a fucking idiot because of the shit you post, and the fact you pick fighters exclusively for their skin colour & nationality.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Wordup said:


> What's even more hilarious is you bragging about your deadlift PB, which was obviously pulled out of your arse because your PB would've been an American record. The same as your 100 metre sprint PB, which would've qualified you for the 2012 Olympic men's semi final.
> Also where have I said anything negative about Quillin?


:rofl



Wordup said:


> I'm ugly, I'm pretty sure, *just like you* I've never posted my pic on here for you to judge.


After God knows how many years on ESB/here, he plucked up the courage to post a few photos. Trust me, it ain't pretty.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Kieran said:


> :rofl
> 
> After God knows how many years on ESB/here, he plucked up the courage to post a few photos. Trust me, it ain't pretty.


After the amount of crap he's come out with since being on here I am absolutely certain anything he posts about himself (pics and achievements) is absolute twaddle.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Indeed, the emptiest vessels makes the most noise.


Yet you're on my thread. Funny that eh puss.



> So you're saying you haven't immediately switched to talking about Dirrell after Quillin didn't do what you said he would? :huh


Because S20 or whatever his name is a Brit ***, and I know how to get under the skins of Brit ****. You see Brit **** like him will say Dirrell is soft hearted and Degale is going to beat him, but instead of betting on it they just talk shit like pussies tend to do. Me Im willing to back up whatever I say.



> You made and continue to make yourself look stupid with the constant and mindless trashing of everyone who isn't an African American fighter


Ahh the race card, typical of you Eurotrash. I dont like Keith Thurman, he must be Indian. :rofl



> What's even more hilarious is you bragging about your deadlift PB,


A thread from ESB from like 2 years ago. Wow youre obsessed yet I dont even know who the fuck you are.



> The same as your 100 metre sprint PB


Umm what? Lmao.



> Same goes for all those Euro-level fighters who you continue to trash ad-nauseium.


I dont trash Euro level fighters personally, I may trash their abilities as boxers but never on a personal level. I call Froch ugly and fights like a caveman because he does, but as a person I have no animosity against him other than the fact he's afraid of Ward and gives his Brit *** fans an out to trash Ward, other than that I readily admit his abilities as a fighter and for being slow, unathletic and unskilled he is very awkward and maximizes his strength and heart to become a tough fight for most fighters.



> I'm ugly, I'm pretty sure, just like you I've never posted my pic on here for you to judge


Cuz you ugly.



> I believe you are a fucking idiot because of the shit you post, and the fact you pick fighters exclusively for their skin colour & nationality.


Race card again. Its must be why I picked Martinez to beat Paul Williams, Garcia to beat Peterson, Marquez to beat Bradley, and Degale to beat Thurman.

Seriously shut up, dont project your Eurotrash racial bias into me.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> :rofl
> 
> After God knows how many years on ESB/here, he plucked up the courage to post a few photos. Trust me, it ain't pretty.


Son, you're literally the embodiment of the ugly brit stereotype. Pale, 140lbs with a pot belly, no lips, giant fucking head, stupid face. Bro, you look like a cartoon. :rofl


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yet you're on my thread. Funny that eh puss.


So? Talk shit, get laughed at. Golden rule of the internet.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Ahh the race card, typical of you Eurotrash. I dont like Keith Thurman, he must be Indian. :rofl


The race card, the card that you constantly play. Why is that? You know, considering you're white n all.



MichiganWarrior said:


> A thread from ESB from like 2 years ago. Wow you're obsessed yet I don't even know who the fuck you are.
> 
> Umm what? Lmao.


If I talked as much unadulterated gibberish as you you'd know who I was, as I say the emptiest vessels make the most noise.



MichiganWarrior said:


> I dont trash Euro level fighters personally, I may trash their abilities as boxers but never on a personal level. I call Froch ugly and fights like a caveman because he does, but as a person I have no animosity against him other than the fact he's afraid of Ward and gives his Brit *** fans an out to trash Ward, other than that I readily admit his abilities as a fighter and for being slow, unathletic and unskilled he is very awkward and maximizes his strength and heart to become a tough fight for most fighters.


So the very next sentence from where you say you don't trash boxers on a personal level you called Carl Froch ugly? Do you have extreme short term memory problems? (I'll ask again at the bottom of this post in case you've forgot the question).



MichiganWarrior said:


> Cuz you ugly.


prove it.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Race card again.


Indeed, why do you keep throwing race into everything?

And in case you'd forgotten....Do you have extreme short term memory problems?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Michael said:


> No he did us proud by constantly showing the will to come back in a shitload of his fights. Most Irish fighters have plenty of heart and Andy's no different.
> 
> And you can't teach toughness you mong, if Andy didn't have the innate will to make it to title level, he would have been ran out of Kronk within a week as you should know.
> 
> ...


Do you count Frampton as Irish or British?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wordup said:


> After the amount of crap he's come out with since being on here I am absolutely certain anything he posts about himself (pics and achievements) is absolute twaddle.


when he posts about boxing and leaves race out of it he's actually an ok poster, I don't know why he persists with pretending to be a black nationalist, especially when everyone now knows he aint black


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Son, you're literally the embodiment of the ugly brit stereotype. Pale, 140lbs with a pot belly, no lips, giant fucking head, stupid face. Bro, you look like a cartoon. :rofl


:lol: the only thing true about that is that I'm pale. You know you're an ugly fucker, everyone knows it who's seen your photos... Very weird skin tone and features (something off about them, like with an albino), struggling desperately not to be a fat-kid, stupid facial hair. You look like a total mug.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> when he posts about boxing and leaves race out of it he's actually an ok poster, I don't know why he persists with pretending to be a black nationalist, especially when everyone now knows he aint black


Dedicated troll. Permaban.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> when he posts about boxing and leaves race out of it he's actually an ok poster, I don't know why he persists with pretending to be a black nationalist, especially when everyone now knows he aint black


One of oddest poster traits ive ever seen.

A bloke that is heavily pro black anti white,yet posts pictures of him where he is clearly white.

Bizarre.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yet you're on my thread. Funny that eh puss.
> 
> Because S20 or whatever his name is a Brit ***, and I know how to get under the skins of Brit ****. You see Brit **** like him will say Dirrell is soft hearted and Degale is going to beat him, but instead of betting on it they just talk shit like pussies tend to do. Me Im willing to back up whatever I say.
> 
> ...


I think most people would expect Degale to beat Thurman.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Do you count Frampton as Irish or British?


In a boxing sense he's a bit of both.

He's Northern Irish, but a lot of northern fighters would of fought as amateurs for Ireland and would have a lot of support from fans around the whole island. When it comes to a sport like boxing I personally count anyone from the entire island as 'Irish'.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> One of oddest poster traits ive ever seen.
> 
> A bloke that is heavily pro black anti white,yet posts pictures of him where he is clearly white.
> 
> Bizarre.


If that picture is even right, he fucking looks like Donnie Wahlberg with down syndrome. :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Do you count Frampton as Irish or British?


I count him as Irish most definitely. Boxing is an All-Ireland sports which represents both sides of the country, north and south the same. Carl Frampton has fought international in an Irish vest representing the tri colour as well as the Northern Irish flag. A lot of his international team mates have come from the Irish Republic and trained in the same amateur program as them for years. Plus he has a sizable fan base in the south of Ireland as well as the North. Boxing is a sport that unites us.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wordup said:


> So? Talk shit, get laughed at. Golden rule of the internet.


I dont see ypu laughing just alot of anger and hate towards your superior.



> The ra card, the card that you constantly play. Why is that? You know, considering you're white n all.


Who brought up race in this thread? Now you just called me white when im mixed race, again a racial comment. Tsk tsk



> So the very next sentence from where you say you don't trash boxers on a personal level you called Carl Froch ugly? Do you have extreme short term memory problems? (I'll ask again at the bottom of this post in case you've forgot the question).


Calling Froch ugly is a fact, just like you and keiran are ugly, not an attack om him as a human or his character. Having reafing comprehension problems Opie?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I think most people would expect Degale to beat Thurman.


I meant Special K


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> If that picture is even right, he fucking looks like Donnie Wahlberg with down syndrome. :lol:


A 5 foot Mexican who wears cowboy boots to class awww laudy, stop son before u grt blasted


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> :lol: the only thing true about that is that I'm pale. You know you're an ugly fucker, everyone knows it who's seen your photos... Very weird skin tone and features (something off about them, like with an albino), struggling desperately not to be a fat-kid, stupid facial hair. You look like a total mug.


Kieran, stop bro. You look how you look, it doesnt make you a bad person


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kieran, stop bro. You look how you look, it doesnt make you a bad person


OK m8 thnx x


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> when he posts about boxing and leaves race out of it he's actually an ok poster, I don't know why he persists with pretending to be a black nationalist, especially when everyone now knows he aint black


This is actually true and despite me asking him many times to adopt a Barrera-style change to become the poster he's capable of being,he just won't do it.
He'll hate me for saying this but he can actually be a nice guy when you have a chat with him with no silliness.
I'd bet that if he came back as an alt pretending to be a newbie and stuck to boxing and other stuff like travel he'd become a well liked poster.
But he has an ego the size of Lake Michigan and prefers to carry on.
I know a lot of people who I like on here don't like him but if he showed them the side I've seen (all too rarely) they'd see there's more to him than the dumbass act he persists with.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> This is actually true and despite me asking him many times to adopt a Barrera-style change to become the poster he's capable of being,he just won't do it.
> He'll hate me for saying this but he can actually be a nice guy when you have a chat with him with no silliness.
> I'd bet that if he came back as an alt pretending to be a newbie and stuck to boxing and other stuff like travel he'd become a well liked poster.
> But he has an ego the size of Lake Michigan and prefers to carry on.
> I know a lot of people who I like on here don't like him but if he showed them the side I've seen (all too rarely) they'd see there's more to him than the dumbass act he persists with.


Yeah, every now and then he's alright. Most of time he is deliberately on the wind-up, though, and comes across as a cock.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> This is actually true and despite me asking him many times to adopt a Barrera-style change to become the poster he's capable of being,he just won't do it.
> He'll hate me for saying this but he can actually be a nice guy when you have a chat with him with no silliness.
> I'd bet that if he came back as an alt pretending to be a newbie and stuck to boxing and other stuff like travel he'd become a well liked poster.
> But he has an ego the size of Lake Michigan and prefers to carry on.
> I know a lot of people who I like on here don't like him but if he showed them the side I've seen (all too rarely) they'd see there's more to him than the dumbass act he persists with.


Im perfectly cordial with those i respect. i suggest you read the evolution of this thread.

The fact that i knew the malicious and vile reactions to a simple Quillin interview beforehand merely proves my superior intelligence.

Btwvi actually have a life outside this place, aspiring to be a "top poster" on a low traffic boxing forum is laughable to me Lol


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I dont see ypu laughing just alot of anger and hate towards your superior.


Well at first I was all like lol, then I was this guy's a right dickhead, now I'm like has he actually got real world mental health problems.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Who brought up race in this thread? Now you just called me white when im mixed race, again a racial comment. Tsk tsk


You bring race into pretty much every post you make and you know fine well you do snowflake.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Calling Froch ugly is a fact, just like you and keiran are ugly, not an attack om him as a human or his character. Having reafing comprehension problems Opie?


It is an insult, and you know fine well that's how you meant it you thick fucker.

Again. I'm ugly? Prove it. You can't as I've never posted any pics of myself on here, just like you.


----------



## Sebastien Loeb (Apr 15, 2016)

He's still picking his glass up.. Dirrell lent him his brush! In fact he borrowed it off Broner!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Kieran said:


> :rofl
> 
> After God knows how many years on ESB/here, he plucked up the courage to post a few photos. Trust me, it ain't pretty.


From what I've gathered, there's a few who seemed to have spent half to over half of their lives posting between ESB and this board. That's just shit IMO.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Is Quillin sticking to 160 or going to 168?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Is Quillin sticking to 160 or going to 168?


Honestly, no idea how he even made 160 against Jacobs. Didn't he come in absolutely gigantic against Zerafa? Like 180 lbs. or something? Someone correct me if I'm wrong, though, but I faintly remember being absolutely surprised at how much Quillin weighed in there.

I definitely think he should move up. I thought he should've moved up since he missed weight against Lee.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Honestly, no idea how he even made 160 against Jacobs. Didn't he come in absolutely gigantic against Zerafa? Like 180 lbs. or something? Someone correct me if I'm wrong, though, but I faintly remember being absolutely surprised at how much Quillin weighed in there.
> 
> I definitely think he should move up. I thought he should've moved up since he missed weight against Lee.


he weighed 182 in one of his fights last year. Forgot which one


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Quillin is a good guy. I hope he recovers fine and can establish himself at 168. Or 160 if he can still make weight in a healthy manner.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillins been done for 2 years. The fires gone.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Has he announced if he's going to fight again or what. Surely couldn't go out with a loss like the Jacobs one and especially in Brooklyn. There's some good fights for him at 168 even though I don't think he would win many.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Quillin reminds me of Berto, fast, powerful and explosive but does not know how to use it

He needs a new trainer that will completely change his style


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729814280632143872


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jacobs vs Choc was an explosive fight getting made. He lost, oh well. New trainer and lets see where it takes him


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Jacobs vs Choc was an explosive fight getting made. He lost, oh well. New trainer and lets see where it takes him


Yeah he can still be a top 10 middleweight I think


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Nice fella, shame he didn't have the cojones to take on GGG.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lee sparks him out IMHO...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

coldfire said:


> I just hope the judges is not on Haymon's pockets. Hope lee ktfo quillen early.


This fight doesn't see the final bell...IMO


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

When Quillin had Lee all over the place then just stared at him for 8 rounds and allowed him back into the fight I knew it was over. Quillin lost the hunger he had early in his career when he was sleeping on couches in Brooklyn and for a fighter who was never about skill but natural physical ability that's death. Definitely old school, like those dangerous fringe contenders in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Lee sparks him out IMHO...


you're behind man. This fight already happened last year in April. Undercard of Danny Garcia vs Lamont Peterson.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you're behind man. This fight already happened last year in April. Undercard of Danny Garcia vs Lamont Peterson.


I thought they were fighting again...my bad


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> When Quillin had Lee all over the place then just stared at him for 8 rounds and allowed him back into the fight I knew it was over. Quillin lost the hunger he had early in his career when he was sleeping on couches in Brooklyn and for a fighter who was never about skill but natural physical ability that's death. Definitely old school, like those dangerous fringe contenders in the 50's and 60's.


I had my suspicions with him when he was struggling badly with gabe rosado and basically got lucky with the cut


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I thought they were fighting again...my bad


You're good. Some asshole bumped this old thread from last year. So that probably confused you


----------

